# Grab Bars For Bathroom



## dthorfnp (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi
Has anyone here put grab bars in the bathroom near the toilet? I am not even sure if this is possible because of support and all that technical construction type stuff, but my in-laws who are in their late 70's will be going camping with us this spring when we take our camper to Missouri to our other farm and I really don't think that there is any way without grab bars that my mother-in-law can get up from the sitting position on the toilet. (okay, I am trying to be delicate). I am talking about the kind that they have in handicap bathrooms. We asked at the service department of our dealership today, (and the service guy looked like he needed the grab bars) and he just looked at my DH like he was absolutely nuts.

The same service man did not understand what a toilet riser was . (the lift thing you put between the floor and the toilet to raise it to a more normal level) He tried to convince my DH he could go to the medical supply store and get one that clamped onto the seat.....I think this guy must have been the original dump handle guy at outback







. Anyway, sorry to get off topic, if you have installed grab bars could you give a little help, or even an opinion is good.

Thanks


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

dthorfnp said:


> He tried to convince my DH he could go to the medical supply store and get one that clamped onto the seat.....[snapback]81550[/snapback]​


Ok, your talking there about one of those 6" risers that replace the lid on a toilet seat correct? Why not, it's temporary, functional for anyone to use and best of all removable after your trip with the in-laws. Yes it's ugly but who's looking at you bathroom?

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I would think you could fabricate something like this, but instead of mounting it to the wall, it would rest on the floor. Imagine a large upside down "U". Put some non-slid devices on the part that touches the floor and you should be fine.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I would think you could fabricate something like this, but instead of mounting it to the wall, it would rest on the floor.Â Imagine a large upside down "U".Â Put some non-slid devices on the part that touches the floor and you should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the 28rss the left hand bar (as you are sitting) would prevent you from getting into or out of the bathroom.

They do make toilet seat risers that would be better to use then the whole toilet riser. You could remove it much easier and then the toliet would be back to normal.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

dthorfnp has a 28F RL-S, which appears to have a larger bathroom, as it does not have the shower in the same area.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I like the tube frame work sugested, but I agree that it would make entering and exiting the bathroom difficult.

Installing grab bars will be too much trouble and not anywhere near stable enough.

Here is a thought... Why not purchase a foldable walker? They can take it into the bathroom when they need it and it can be folded up and tucked away when not in use.









Happy Camping!
Paul


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Seeing this is just a temporary fix for the visit. I think getting the riser that mounts under the toilet is a good start. I'm pretty sure Camping World sells them, though they may not fit all toilets. Rather than mount to the wall, maybe use some 2" PVC pipe and create one in an L shape that could rest on the floor and move in and out. The 2" PVC can be very strong if constructed right and yet light weight enough to move around easily.

Trying to mount anything to the walls is risky at best, unless you can hit a stud dead on your risk her pulling it out of the wall and getting injured.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

oregon camper has the right idea with the bars. Instead of raising the toilet off the deck, you could buy a handicap seat wj=hich is 4-6 inches thick to put on top. This way you do not change your whole system just remove seat when done.


----------



## beancounter (Jan 22, 2006)

Just a quick thought...

What about using a walker. Would that fit around the toilet? If so, that might just be the ticket for a temporary assist system. It _may_ be too narrow, but it is worth investigating.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

beancounter said:


> Just a quick thought...
> 
> What about using a walker. Would that fit around the toilet? If so, that might just be the ticket for a temporary assist system. It _may_ be too narrow, but it is worth investigating.
> [snapback]82552[/snapback]​


Good thinking there Bean
wish I would have thought of it









Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

HootBob said:


> beancounter said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick thought...
> ...


That would be a most excellent ideaâ€¦








That way you donâ€™t have anything permanent.
You can find walkers in different widths and heights
for different size people. Iâ€™m sure if you measure
the commode you could get a walker to fitâ€¦
like for a larger/taller person. That way you would have it
to use again, if needed.

MaeJae


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > beancounter said:
> ...


I know I heard that somewhere before...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I have saftey bars on both of my bathrooms at home & we were wondering how to install them in the trailer. Thanks for all of the great ideas above. In addition to a walker, if that doesn't fit, you might want to try a commode. They come in varying sizes & one may fit? This wouldn't work for us, but it is a great temp fix for your in-laws. 
I tried to post a pic & was unsuccessful. I will add the link, but if the commode doesn't come up.... click on _commodes & urinals _in the upper left hand corner 4th down from the top, then click on _commodes_ 2nd from top. You will see they have many different styles as well. Hope this helps??

http://shop.libertydrug.com/med/warehouse/detail.asp 
If it doesn't come up right away you may have to click on a Brand I clicked on invacare. I think maybe the commode w/out the seat cover may work.

Sorry I couldn't do a better job of getting the direct link to the commode on this post, shy I am still learning how to get around on this forum.

Good luck & keep us posted on what worked for you.
Riz


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I forgot to add ...... the bucket under the seat is removable & then you place the commode directly over the toilet seat.









Sorry,
Riz


----------

